# At my wit's end: do I have colon cancer or IBS?



## ballerinaaa (May 3, 2016)

When I was 19 I had my first extreme bout with IBS, suffering from gas, bloating, cramps, and constipation. I had a colonoscopy that produced no conclusive results and was diagnosed with IBS. I ended up going gluten and dairy-free (on top of being vegetarian) for a number of years and my symptoms gradually lessened with the help of some good homeopathic doctors, acupuncturists, and being very particular about food.

Fast forward to 2016. I'm 26 and once again dealing with an almost year-long flare up of my IBS again. I've been eating a normal diet for a number of years now without any symptoms, but since the flare up Ive resorted to what feels like EVERYTHING to heal my gut. Every medication, both Rx and alternative medicine. Every type of diet you can imagine. My symptoms are unbearable and I'm terrified to eat anything. I get bloated all the time. I have bloating more on the left side which makes me terrified I have a tumor in my intestines. I have hemorrhoids which I constantly fear are actually tumors as well. I am so uncomfortable and living in constant fear. I've been following a low FODMAP diet but it doesn't help. Nothing helps. I'm at my wit's end and I don't know what to do. I have a colonoscopy in two weeks and am terrified. What will they find? What is wrong with me? Why can't my doctors seem to help me? Am I going to die from this? The pain and the discomfort is unbearable and ruining my life. I can't enjoy anything or make plans or feel at home in my body.

Does anyone have any advice for someone who has tried everything? Do all signs lead to cancer? How likely is it that I have something more serious than IBS? How can I ever overcome this??


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

tried diet changes???


----------

